# Recovering scrambles from cubetimer.com ?



## MattMcConaha (Dec 15, 2015)

Is it possible to recover scrambles from cubetimer.com? I just got a new milestone PB single solve using that timer, and I would like to have the scramble but I don't know if it is possible to go back. I looked into the code to see if I could uncover anything, but I'm not really an expert. It looks like it might just be set up to overwrite the scramble array every time, so it might be lost already.

I should switch to some other timer, but that's just the one that I already know and it's really basic.

Thanks


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 15, 2015)

As far as I'm aware of, cubetimer will not let you recover scrambles. 

I would recommend using 

Cstimer: 
http://cstimer.net/timer.php

or

qqtimer:
http://www.qqtimer.net/

qqtimer is more basic but is very reliable and functional. Cstimer has a lot more features but takes some getting used to.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 15, 2015)

You can use:

http://cubezapp.com

Great timer, really basic, functional I haven't got any issues. Works on smartphone too. I think it is on test now tho, if not this I would recommend qqtimer.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 15, 2015)

protip:
cubetimer sucks


----------



## MattMcConaha (Dec 15, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> protip:
> cubetimer sucks



Thanks, bro.

Can anyone recommend a good downloadable timer? That seems like a better option to me so I can just slap it on my taskbar and be able to just save everything on my computer as I go. I used to use CCT a long time ago but I'm sure there's got to be something better out there now.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 15, 2015)

MattMcConaha said:


> Thanks, bro.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good downloadable timer? That seems like a better option to me so I can just slap it on my taskbar and be able to just save everything on my computer as I go. I used to use CCT a long time ago but I'm sure there's got to be something better out there now.



Prismatimer, not sure where is the best place to get it though. Check the forum, I think there's a thread with a link somewhere.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 15, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Prismatimer, not sure where is the best place to get it though. Check the forum, I think there's a thread with a link somewhere.



Yeah. Search for prisma timer on the forums. I would recommend CStimer however, as it can be used from any device with an internet connection (and I believe it caches so you can use it with out an internet connection if you have used it before)


----------



## MattMcConaha (Dec 15, 2015)

Alright, I'll look into all this. Thanks, guys.

Class dismissed.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 16, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> qqtimer:
> http://www.qqtimer.net/



Note that qqTimer does not save scrambles across page loads.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 16, 2015)

cstimer master race


----------

